# Can Short People Play the Upright Bass?



## krampster2

I stand a mere 5'4" (close to 5'5"), and am wondering if it would be possible for me to take up learning the bass. It's my understanding that shorter than full size basses exist because I suppose people normally start learning from a young age (I'm 19 by the way), but do they have a decent sound? I'm sure I could do it, just wondering if it would be a hassle in anyway.


----------



## senza sordino

I looked it up, Esperanza Spalding plays a 7/8 upright bass.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanza_Spalding

I don't play the bass, and I have little experience with it.


----------



## ptr

No problem, one of my former employers played DB in professional symphony orchestras for more then 40 years and he is 5'2'', learning an instrument is more about the tenacity of the individual not physical limitations!

/ptr


----------



## Krummhorn

In High School orchestra, we had a bassist who was rather short and played it very well. 

I think that the only height restriction occurs when one wants to fly with the RAF or USAF.


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> No problem, one of my former employers played DB in professional symphony orchestras for more then 40 years and he is 5'2'', learning an instrument is more about the tenacity of the individual not physical limitations!
> 
> /ptr


A 5'4" woman of my acquaintance played bass (bull fiddle) in an amateur bluegrass band for several years. No bow in that application though.


----------



## Ukko

Krummhorn said:


> In High School orchestra, we had a bassist who was rather short and played it very well.
> 
> I think that the only height restriction occurs when one wants to fly with the RAF or USAF.


Armored cavalry too.


----------



## Vaneyes

Where there's a will, there's a way. Elevator shoes, or long arms can help, too.


----------



## Guest

Sure they sound good. In fact, a lot of orchestral bassists like smaller basses because they can get around on them quickly. The bigger it is, the harder it is to run up and down the fingerboard. The thing is, find a good instructor and have him or her help you look for the right bass. If you're not experienced, _don't do it by yourself_!!! You'll need an expert opinion to know if it's a good bass and usually you will pick up your instructor's luthier because you MUST have a luthier!! But there are excellent small basses out there but none of them are cheap. Double bass is an expensive undertaking.



> I looked it up, Esperanza Spalding plays a 7/8 upright bass.


7/8 is a big bass. I have one, they're big. The only thing bigger is the 4/4 and nobody plays those anymore. Most bassists prefer the 3/4 which is a nice size. I have one of those too. The next smallest size is a 5/8, I think.

Here is a clip of a girl playing a 5/8 and it looks just about right on her so I think a 5'5" person would have no trouble with it.


----------



## krampster2

Victor Redseal said:


> Sure they sound good. In fact, a lot of orchestral bassists like smaller basses because they can get around on them quickly. The bigger it is, the harder it is to run up and down the fingerboard. The thing is, find a good instructor and have him or her help you look for the right bass. If you're not experienced, _don't do it by yourself_!!! You'll need an expert opinion to know if it's a good bass and usually you will pick up your instructor's luthier because you MUST have a luthier!! But there are excellent small basses out there but none of them are cheap. Double bass is an expensive undertaking.
> 
> 7/8 is a big bass. I have one, they're big. The only thing bigger is the 4/4 and nobody plays those anymore. Most bassists prefer the 3/4 which is a nice size. I have one of those too. The next smallest size is a 5/8, I think.
> 
> Here is a clip of a girl playing a 5/8 and it looks just about right on her so I think a 5'5" person would have no trouble with it.


Thanks a lot for the tips! Random question, do you think a 3/4 bass would fit in a Hyundai Getz? I think if I fold the seats down it should be okay. Have you seen bassists get their instruments into hatchbacks before?


----------



## Guest

I carry my 7/8 in a Prius with no problem.


----------



## Matthewv789

Of course! Mikyung Sung is, I believe, around 5'3".


----------



## Matthewv789

Oh and I believe her bass is a 5/8 size.


----------



## pianozach

krampster2 said:


> Thanks a lot for the tips! Random question, do you think a 3/4 bass would fit in a Hyundai Getz? I think if I fold the seats down it should be okay. Have you seen bassists get their instruments into hatchbacks before?


In a Smart Car . . . .


----------



## starthrower

senza sordino said:


> I looked it up, Esperanza Spalding plays a 7/8 upright bass.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanza_Spalding
> 
> I don't play the bass, and I have little experience with it.


She played the late Scott LaFaro's double bass at the concert I attended last year. He of course was the bass player for the original Bill Evans trio in the early 60s. Killed tragically in an auto crash at age 25.


----------



## mrdoc

I played a 3/4 bass and at the time that was the most common size, perhaps things have changed to day.


----------

